# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin d'informations pour mon chien ..

## NicolasNikos

Hello, je vous détaille un peu l'histoire
J'ai un berger allemand que j'ai confié à une amie car je devais me faire hospitaliser pour dépression or celle-ci m'a dit qu'elle pouvait pas s'en occuper mais pouvais le confier à l'oncle de son ami (qui est dresseur, qui m'arrangeait pour éduquer mon chien au passage) 
Actuellement, je sort de l'hôpital et logé par une association le temps de m'en sortir financièrement, donc je contacte celle ci (aucune nouvelle) et j'apprends au passage que elle veut plus me rendre car sois disant je le maltraitait (ce qui est faux, avec preuves à l'appui) 
Or j'apprends que a l'arrivée de chez l'oncle, mon chien était en danger de vie, sous nourris, manque d'eau et il avait des boules du pus dans ses pattes ... 
J'ai encore les papiers de propriétaire du chien.
La question est:
Est ce que je pourrais récupérer mon chien et comment faire ? ..
Ma situation actuelle et le fait de pas l'avoir récupérer tout ce temps pourrait jouer en leur faveur ? ..
Est ce que la cage (je m'en servais pour la nuit puis il sortait toute la journée) est une forme de maltraitance ? 
Cela va prendre combien de temps pour que je puisse récupérer mon bébé ? ..

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Quelques réponses qui n'engagent que moi.
Non, on peut aimer ou pas mais la cage la nuit n'est pas considérée comme une forme de maltraitance si elle est adaptée à la taille du chien et placée à l'abri des intempéries. 
Je pense que sans un jugement (justice) on ne peut pas vous retirer définitivement votre chien pour maltraitance.
Puisque vous avez les papiers du chien et si vous n'avez établi aucun document de cession, vous devriez toujours en être propriétaire normalement. Avez-vous été absent longtemps ? Sans que votre courrier ne puisse vous suivre ?
Avez-vous vérifié sur le site de l'I-cad qu'aucun changement de propriétaire n'a été fait durant cette période à votre insu ?  Si vous y aviez vos coordonnées à jour, au moins votre numéro de téléphone ?
https://www.i-cad.fr

----------


## GADYNETTE

TENEZ nous au courant si vous récupérez votre toutou. Je croise les doigts pour vous

----------


## Houitie

Un conseil mettez votre chien comme "volé " a l icad qu' ils ne puissent pas changer les papiers

----------

